# Air suspension leveling module



## Granahan378 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trying to help out my brother - he has a 2003 Allroad 2.7tt automatic - we have replaced the bags and checked out the compressor and have a used suspension leveling module on the way - will we need a vag -com to do the install or is this a plug and play item? - replacing with same part number. Thanks for the help 
Kyle


----------



## VeeDub13 (Jan 17, 2003)

No need to use VAG com for the parts you have changed. basically a changed and play.


----------

